# Chimera mouse, pretty cool!



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Popped up in a feeder breeder's program  It has not reproduced this same color scheme.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

gotta love feeder breeders  never know what you will get. I've got 3 mice from feeders myself


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm, weird molt maybe? A lot of odd molts that people have posted include that skull cap thing she has going on. I shall dig around for examples!

She's very interesting either way!

Edited for links to example threads:
Here is one that was pulled from a feeder bin like yours: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=10450&hilit=molt
Description by no picture: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8796&hilit=molt
Here is another one with the cap thing going on: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=9745&hilit=molt
Another capped one, but in a different color tone besides yellow/red: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2881&hilit=molt


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

that would have to be a really weird molt then. That's not going from a lighter to darker shade (or vice versa) but a complete colour change, which seems unlikely. You'll have to keep us up to date if her colour changes and she becomes just one colour, she was definitely molting. I'd like to know if her colour will have changed in a few weeks!

Could it be something like calico colour, as in cats? I guess colour isn't linked to the X-chromosone in mice like it is for cat. I don't know though. Maybe this mouse is an exception? New colours could always pop up.

Very pretty mouse you have there though!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If she was a recessive yellow who's coat started off with lots of soot, then molted with out it, (or vice versa) I'd believe that could account for such a drastic change. I do think the way her sides swirl all over is a really odd molt, but then here is a link to a Siamese something who's molt is comparative: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10157&hilit=molt


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably not a chimera though it probably is a 'sport', meaning it's a random irregularity, which is why it won't produce anything that look like it. I once had a champagne mousie that had an orange spot on it's back.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

It's not my mouse  It was shared to my feed today by a friend. The owner is a science nerd though, i'd love to see if he plans on sending off any hairs for testing.


----------

